
Bootstrap builder for busy developers - macinjosh
https://bootstrapshuffle.com
======
jermaustin1
This is kind of like Bootstrap Studio [1], which I use all the time. The only
difference is that Bootstrap Studio is a bootstrap project IDE. It has
components, but you can also edit the content, add your own HTML, export,
hosted preview, local preview, its not a service, and ALSO has a lifetime
price of only $60.

That said, I think the quality of your shuffle components are better than most
of the components on Bootstrap Studio, so I bought it.

All I'd really like to see is the ability to edit content. If I'm doing a
prototype for a client, I can't have everything saying Pied Piper or New
Internet.

1: [https://bootstrapstudio.io/](https://bootstrapstudio.io/)

~~~
kemyd
Thanks! You can modify content in the sources right now. But, as I said in one
of a previous comments, we're working on online editing too. It will be
available in the next week (
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings1.png](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings1.png)
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings2.png](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings2.png)
)

~~~
jermaustin1
I saw that once I downloaded it I had some files I could edit, but that is
what I like about Bootstrap Studio, its all self contained. So I'm looking
forward to that update next week!

You will send out an email/newsletter to let everyone know, right?

~~~
kemyd
Absolutely!

------
kemyd
Hi! It’s author here. Thank you all for your kind words! To explain why you
have to run a npm command to run the downloaded project: We are developing
this tool in order to speed up the work of the programmers who, in my
experience, prefer to implement the final modifications in their favourite
IDEs anyway. The objective of Bootstrap Shuffle is to cut the time spent on
the initial stages of a project while perfecting the details is moved to IDE.
I have described the philosophy I followed in the process of creating this
tool in this post: [https://bootstrapshuffle.com/blog/2018/12/bootstrap-
builder-...](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/blog/2018/12/bootstrap-builder-for-
busy-developers/)

~~~
Phenix88be
I understand why you did it that way. But not every one use NPM (I try to
avoid it every time I can). If you are doing a Wordpress template your tool is
usefull, but not NPM :).

Maybe it's possible to add a "download build" button.

~~~
w1nt3rmu4e
Can you offer an insight as to why? Of all of the project / language tools /
package managers I use NPM seems to offer me the least amount problems. Easy
to install, fast and 99% of the time 'just works'.

I actually use Node for writing tools _way_ more than other options because of
how drama-free NPM is.

~~~
Phenix88be
As I said, if you are building a template for Wordpress, you don't really need
NPM to do it (you can of course, but should you ?).

There is a lot of upside/downside to NPM/Node, largly covered by smart people
on the internet. The real question is "is NPM the simple solution to do X ?".
And sometimes the answer is just "no, because it's over engineering the
stuff".

The more I work in web development, the more I think we forgot the KISS rule
to fancy tools.

~~~
JoelTheSuperior
To be fair, in my experience, even with less technically savvy clients I'm
seeing less and less interest in WordPress. I'm well aware that it's still
very, very popular with a lot of people, but in terms of where the work and
the money is I just can't see it.

I did WordPress based work a few years ago but I can't see any realistic way I
could be doing that now and making any reasonable amount of money, because the
reality is that just about anyone can do it, and if a company is going to pay
a developer they'd rather pay them to develop something better suited to what
they're doing.

------
fabricexpert
This is great! I think you're offering too much content for free and not
enough features for the paid version - once I have built a basic page with
your builder and exported it it's not too difficult to quickly tweak to
implement most of your paid content.

I would also be more inclined to pay if you had multiple export options, e.g.
pure html/css, different templating languages, scss, sass, react etc. Then I
could see myself using this in every project going forward for sure. You could
also expand into hosting directly and collecting leads.

I created a page, then clicked purchase and lost all my content, which was
kind of annoying.

Setting up a bootstrap home page is surprisingly involved so this is really
neat!

~~~
kemyd
Thank you! This is very valuable feedback (Not often you hear that you give
too much for free ;))

------
Phenix88be
Look really great and easy to use, but all I want is an HTML + SASS/CSS file
at the end, I don't really want to fire some NPM command to compile the HTML.

~~~
kemyd
From today you don't have to :) Compiled HTML/CSS files are located in the
public/ directory

------
botostrapp
Great job! Other than the price, you did a wonderful job. The only hesitation
is the price since I can get a theme from Themeforest for $18, this would be
my second choice after that. I think if you lower the price a bit more, you
will be able to net a lot more customers. Especially those buying bootstrap
themes from Themeforest.

~~~
reustle
+1 I've often wanted to change one or two default values in bootstrap, such as
the primary color, but can't be bothered to pull it locally and rebuild it.
I'm not aware of any sites that do this for me, would happily pay $5 or $10
once for a web tool where I could make these changes (just list all build
variables) and save configs

~~~
jmknoll
Is this kind of what you're looking for?
[https://bootstrap.build/app](https://bootstrap.build/app)

~~~
penetrarthur
God, this is like the best webpage in the internet. Thanks a lot!

------
projectramo
Is anyone familiar with the difference between this and all the other
bootstrap editors out there?

bootply.com, brix.io, pinegrow.com, layitout

(And of course the ones that are no longer with us: jetstrap and divshot)

edit: Actually, there are apparently a _lot_ more I didn't know about:
[https://cssauthor.com/bootstrap-editors/](https://cssauthor.com/bootstrap-
editors/)

------
NicoJuicy
This is based on some things of codecanyon. Tried to do it also, but had some
problems with the new bootstrap version and components. The export component i
also wanted to link to a github and/or something else ( don't remember it
exactly).

They also seem to have left out the "edit html" component, that was available
in it.

I wanted an "import and export" feature or something to sync the projects.
That was the most useful addition to the project.

Didn't finish it, it looks like they did a better integration ( it's 90% the
same though), but they left some features out, which probably made it a lot
easier.

I hated the structure of the html components with a screenshot in it. When
updating the components it was a lot of "manual" hassle ( you can see the
*.png files in the components.js link included below)

Edit: Found the original - [https://codecanyon.net/item/sitebuilder-lite-
dragdrop-site-b...](https://codecanyon.net/item/sitebuilder-lite-dragdrop-
site-builder-and-cms/9335954) This project has a changed layout ( bootstrap
based) but the components work exactly the same way. Eg.
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com/components/js/components.js?v=a...](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/components/js/components.js?v=avj)
is loading all the preconfigured html components per section ( footer, header,
navigation, ...). I do think it was called elements.json though.

When i tried the project, i bought an update of the bootstrap v3 or v4
elements. But there were some issues with it ( wrong files and mismatched
components) - I think it was > 1 year ago.

At least, i would have integrated angular for the builder. But they seem to
have used the default/bought builder.js script and put a pricing page in front
of it. This seems a doable project for 1 developer for < 2 weeks.

------
vark90
Man I wish I knew about this when I started my last pet project. Just finished
the first major milestone, huge part of which was to create a basic bootstrap
interface. This would've saved me a lot of time and effort, I'm really bad at
markup and UI/UX.

------
sylvain_
This is really a great tool! I really see using it, first to prototype quickly
(wireframing) and then to customize it when I want to produce the real
content. I'm on a Rails stack so any way to produce HTML or SLIM would be a
great addition.

------
ramon
Also wanted to point out that I liked that you have the built process into
your project that is what most people look for and you already have that
solved so it's great I think it's perfect the way it's.

------
kumarm
Looks great. Why not add call to action for apps (Download for iPhone and
Android Buttons) to make it easy to build Mobile App Landing Pages?

------
mogambo1
This looks great although the pricing is a little too steep. Also it'd be
great if I had the ability to add custom elements to the page.

~~~
kemyd
Hi! We're working on it. It will be available in the next week. Check if it is
something you're looking for:
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings1.png](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings1.png)
[https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings2.png](https://bootstrapshuffle.com/projects/uploads/settings2.png)

~~~
mogambo1
This looks great! I was thinking more on the lines of writing and adding
custom components by myself. It'd help in cases which require more nuance or
components like sidebars or parallax divs which the current library is
missing. This is just a passing thought though.

------
ramon
If you give people access to the project to download it people will feel safer
to pay for the lifetime license. I don't think anyone would actually go on and
make their own based on yours but it gives them the safety of "even if the
site goes down I can put it backup and running somewhere else and keep on
using it".

------
CianG
This is fantastic! As a prominent backend developer and someone who loves
working on side projects, but hasn't got a design side for frontend
development I can see myself using this for all of my own projects going
forward!

------
ksahin
This is awesome, congrats! I will definitely try this for my next project

------
jacob_rezi
This is great. Very similar to Designmodo's Startup Framework which is what
I've used to build Rezi - [https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io)

------
AbuAssar
very nice, reminds me of those wordpress templates with built-in customizers.

just one concern is that I want to download the source html file not the pug
template one.

------
aazarshad
Great!

------
bespoken
My current job is removing bootstrap from a universal React codebase. What a
pile of crap.. But yeah, it keeps me busy!

